# NewMember



## greenflash107 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello All. I am a new member to this forum and also a Taurus Owner. (PT-99 and PT 92c) Have owned these for a long time and the PT-99 is my CCW gun. I do own several other brands but have always liked and trust the 99. I am a member at several other forums, THR, and the Firing Line I know the Taurus gets bashed a lot (I have grown tired of answering these sorts of post at other forums) so it's nice to see other Taurus owners posting some positive messages. Like I said, I bought my two pistols a long time ago, and I have never had any problems from the two. I reload my own ammo for target shooting. Anyway, again, hello to all, and I'll be checking in regular from now on. Good shooting to all. The Flash.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## greenflash107 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Amen!!*

To Kate. She's my favorite VAMPIRE!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome to our site!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Greenflash from down in the swamp. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome............and Howdy from Texass! :smt028


----------

